# Viareggio Yachting Community



## mkidd (Sep 26, 2011)

We will be moving to Viareggio in a few months, my husband is a Captain and will be managing the build of a Benetti. Can someone advise on the proper documents needed for work and residence for Americans? Many thanks!


----------



## mkidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Along with yachting, we are looking for families with kids, English speaking residents, home schooling and what life is like living in Viareggio from your perspective, really looking forward to taking a long break from our hurried life in America! Anyone?


----------



## CTinIT (Dec 5, 2011)

*Yachting in Viareggio*

I realize your post was from Sept, but I thought I'd check to see if you still might be checking the thread. We are a small family with a captain dad, who have just moved here to Viareggio from CT. in Nov. Boat is in the yard. We are looking to meet a few English speakers for us and the kids. Would love to know if you have found it easy to settle in and if you are happy so far with what you have found for your kids, etc. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## mkidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I'm heartbroken to say the deal fell through! We were soooo looking forward to moving. If you hear of anything at all over there for an American Captain please let us know! Hope all is going well and wish we were there!


----------

